# Harry mid-flight



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I managed to get a picture of flying harry....this is just regular running for him, Tilly has a rather beautiful gallop but Harry...well, he flies!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

That's a great shot of Harry in flight !!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

He look like...a dog on a mission!

Fantastic shot!


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

Amazing picture! He really does look like he is flying!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

he's flying,alright!.great picture.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Harry is beautiful, that is a fantastic photo!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh yeah, the double suspension sighthound gallop  I love it


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Emma, that is an amazing photo of Harry. What a great shot. He sure likes a pup on a mission. Thanks so much for sharing and good to have you back from vacation.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Gorgeous pictures!

Wow...


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Jeez---somebody call the control tower--we've got a Lear Jet on takeoff!!! Great Pic!!!!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Gotta love Harry....so was that in take off or landing....???


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

He sure does fly... look at him go!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

great picture!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

oops duplicate post!


----------



## Rivergirl (Jun 28, 2006)

YOu did a great job I sure that was a hard shot to catch you should enter that in a photo contest dogpixandflix GREAT JOB


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

Those are fantastic pictures! They are such a great pair.


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

I LOVE this pic!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I love these kinds of pictures..... Great picture Emma....


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

Emma,
Harry is gorgeous ~ in flight he is awesome
thanks for sharing


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

First time I have seen this one. Gotta love that black and white dog. He looks like sooooo much fun.

Hooch


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

thats a great pic, hes in wonderful condition!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Ladies and gentlemen, thank you for flying Air Harry!


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

Harry Midnight Airlines is the 5 star airlines....
JUST KIDDING ??! Thats great, how do you get that ??!


----------

